

Designing better choices: Libertarian paternalism gives you options while achieving society's goals - robg
http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/la-oe-thalerandsunstein2apr02,0,3730262.story

======
mpfefferle
This is more political than I'd like to see here, but I guess you could relate
this concept to product design. If you have an idea of what's "best" for your
users, you could arrange your UI so that that's how they use it.

~~~
davidw
In that case, why not relate it directly to product design instead of dragging
politics into it? It's a concept that's expressed well in books like "The
Paradox of Choice".

